# Bicycle Mikes 25th Dudley Swap- August 9th



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 20, 2015)

Mike will be having his 25th Dudley Mass. swap on Sunday August 9th. Swap will be held outdoors in the rear lot of the Dudley flea located at the historic Stevens Mill. In case of rain this will be held indoors at Mikes new 2nd mill location located just minutes down the road from his current location. The new building has MUCH easier access so there will be no issues with load in and out!

Load in day of begins at 5am and swap opens to the public at 7am. Vendor spots are $25 and general admission is free.

Any questions please contact Mike directly through the contact info listed on his site-

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/

See ya'll there!


----------



## mike j (Jul 20, 2015)

Lookin' forward to it, Dudley is always a good time.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 20, 2015)

I can probably be there


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Bri, 
Are you having trouble climbing back into the wagon?


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

Very Cool! Great stuff always shows up at this show!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jul 21, 2015)

Can't wait!

-AJ


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 27, 2015)

Who's in? Whatcha bringin'? Whatcha lookin' for?


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2015)

Me, money, Colsons.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone heading over from the Schenectady NY area? I bought a bike at the Howe Caverns swap and my plan for transport to Dudley fell through


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 6, 2015)

Who's going & what do you want to buy? 
I'm filling my truck with randomness .
I have lots of Old wheel sets tires a few odd frames to be built up .
Along with other fun stuff. Any request I may or may not have it but I'm willing to listen.


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2015)

this and this.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 8, 2015)

See ya'all tomorrow morning!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 9, 2015)

Report! How did Dudley go today?
My plans got jammed up with "priorities" so I had to miss out.


----------



## mike j (Aug 9, 2015)

It was a nice swap, I got pretty much what I needed...'n them some.


----------



## mike j (Aug 9, 2015)

A few more...


----------



## mike j (Aug 9, 2015)

Almost done...


----------

